# Tuna/ Wahoo trip



## No Patients (Jan 17, 2018)

Heading offshore this weekend
Anyone else gonna be out there?


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

how did trip go?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess he never made it back.
Whyme


----------

